# Zak - Windsor Champ Show



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

We finally remembered to take pictures of Zak in the show ring. 

so here's a few pictures of me and Zak at Windsor today.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely pics Fadey


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

theres my fella zak he looked good fadie thought your mum was going to show him


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

that went out the window lol. I have a damage knee as well 

There was only 6 booked into Aiden's class today but we'll see you at the next show 
Hope you have a relaxing day


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> that went out the window lol. I have a damage knee as well
> 
> There was only 6 booked into Aiden's class today but we'll see you at the next show
> Hope you have a relaxing day


yeah not bad just couldnt face the journey again took me over 4 hours to get home on friday and have been doing some studwork for some mini bull terriers so really felt too tired to go


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless him, he looks very professional Well done Zak*


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great photos fadey, he's gorgeous


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> yeah not bad just couldnt face the journey again took me over 4 hours to get home on friday and have been doing some studwork for some mini bull terriers so really felt too tired to go


yeah making that journey twice within 3 days would be difficult.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

well done fadie, did you enjoy it as much as zak?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah until my knee remember it was hurt lmao


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics  Hes looking lovely.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes Beautiful, he looks so well behaved


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww lovely pics,,,


----------

